# Real MAC or FAKE MAC???



## MUAOlivia (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey everyone so I came across a person who sells MAC makeup, I know that the makeup is fake. I was wondering has anyone ever bought fake MAC lipgloss or lipstick. If you have used both fake and real how do they differ? Do you like it even though its not real MAC?


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't bought the fake but let me tell you, I'm tempted!  I see it all over Ebay for amazing prices.  I'll be interested to hear what those who have bought fake think of it.


----------



## MUAOlivia (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## MUAOlivia (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought pigments that are copies I guess you can say. The pigments are very good surprisingly, I still think the original MAC are a little better. I do not recommend getting any copies of the MAC glitter pigments because honestly you will get a jar filled with glitter that can be used for art projects. I am very tempted to get the foundation, lipstick, and lipgloss. I want to compare the copies to the original. If the quality is very similar or the same I think I will give up on spending a lot of $$$$$ on just one lipstick or lipgloss.


----------



## MUAOlivia (Mar 18, 2011)

The original one is the with the silver label on it that says Old Gold. If there are numbers instead of names on the pigments or any other makeup claiming to be the original MAC then its honestly not.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 18, 2011)

I almost got a "lot" of 12 Dazzleglass last week.  I just couldn't pull the trigger.  Now I'm kinda wishing I had.  You're right, if it's pretty close at half the price, why not???? I'm all for saving a buck these days......


----------



## llehsal (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm really interested to know how these products work.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Mar 19, 2011)

I have purchased both authentic and fake MAC products from Ebay.  I have to honestly say that there really isn't a difference! Still very pigmented and applies and blends nicely. What's wrong with that? NOTHING! You get to save your money for more products!! The thing that you have to worry about with fake MAC is making sure that the sender is trustworthy enough to actually send your order! You don't need to worry about the quality of the product, it really can pass for real, in my experience. I've saved lots of money and I have lots of products. (most are authentic tho).


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 19, 2011)

That's some really good info!!!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm confused... when you say "fake" MAC, do you mean knock off?  Or is it that its actual MAC products in a small container (i.e. sample size). 

If its a knock off, how do you know if the make up is safe?

It's one thing to buy fake brands for clothing and accessories, but I would be worried about putting something on my face and find out its not hygenic (feel free to use your imagination).


----------



## Annelle (Mar 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused... when you say "fake" MAC, do you mean knock off?  Or is it that its actual MAC products in a small container (i.e. sample size).
> 
> ...


Usually in terms of buying off ebay or such, fake MAC means that it's not really MAC in container nor product. You buy it believing that you'll get MAC, and you receive a fake instead.  Because you don't even know who made it, you won't know if it's safe, clean, or good quality.  (Think trick-or-treating and getting a Snickers bar vs getting some homemade chocolate covered sweet from a stranger...you really have no idea if it'll taste any good or if it's even safe to eat.)


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Mar 23, 2011)

Any fake MAC i've received, I've swatched on me first to see the reaction.  I wouldn't just put anything on my face.  I do care about myself and my skin. I'm speaking only from my own experience.  Each person's could be different.  But there are people that are allergic to real MAC, such as my mom.  She's allergic to all shadows that have red or pink in them.  She's fine with lip products and blushes, but not shadows from any brand, including MAC, Clinique, etc., that has either pink or red in them.  To be safe, swatch any and all makeup before you apply it to your face.  Anyone could be allergic to or have a reaction to any brand of makeup.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 23, 2011)

Good point Desire, I didn't think of it like that.  I have bad reactions to mineral foundations.  It would have been much less painful to have the reaction on my arm instead of my face!


----------



## GlitterDoll (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought two fake MAC lipglosses from someone who lives near me just because I liked the colour and didn't think lipgloss would cause much harm.

One was a pale baby pink with a slight shimmer, the other was a bronze colour again with a slight shimmer.

The pink is nice, the colour is lovely on and I use it a lot. The bronze on the other hand is terrible, it dosn't apply to the lips properly.. I don't know how I can explain it, it just comes on sort of patchy.. for a gloss? its weird.

I probably wouldn't buy them again and wouldn't buy any sort of foundations/creams from this women but I think it depends where you get the products too.

There will be some places which sell better quality makeup (even though it's fake) then others.

I have heard the fake MAC makeup from beingsale.com is good although I have never bought any from them. But they are quite open about their products, they are honest and tell you that the product isn't real MAC but they claim to use the same ingrediants... I don't know I guess the only way to find out is to try it?


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 24, 2011)

Against my advice, my daughter purchased 4 MAC eyeliners which I'm pretty certain are fakes.  She ordered them online so we'll see what they really look like once they get here.


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any fake MAC i've received, I've swatched on me first to see the reaction.  I wouldn't just put anything on my face.  I do care about myself and my skin. I'm speaking only from my own experience.  Each person's could be different.  But there are people that are allergic to real MAC, such as my mom.  She's allergic to all shadows that have red or pink in them.  She's fine with lip products and blushes, but not shadows from any brand, including MAC, Clinique, etc., that has either pink or red in them.  To be safe, swatch any and all makeup before you apply it to your face.  Anyone could be allergic to or have a reaction to any brand of makeup.



That's a good call. I didn't even think of that. I've had bad reactions to some makeup, most recently one of the BE Lip Plumpers. They warned me that it was going to tingle a little bit, but my lips started burning, and after giving it a little bit of time, I just gave up and started wiping it off and rinsing it out and it took forever to stop! Ugh, I hate allergies. I learned the hard way several times that calling something "hypoallergenic" isn't always accurate haha


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 25, 2011)

My daughters "MAC" eyeliners came today.  TOTAL FAKE!  They glide like a no.2 pencil.  She's learned her lesson so it's all good


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor thing! That bites that she was ripped off. It would be one thing if she could at least use them. Sounds like theyre not even useable.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info ladies I was perusing the 200 color eyeshadow pallette for some time now and feel a bit sheepish thinking I'd save a mint and still get the real thing on ebay!! ^-^


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Poor thing! That bites that she was ripped off. It would be one thing if she could at least use them. Sounds like theyre not even useable.



Totally unusable.  She left them just sitting on the kitchen counter 



  I feel really bad that she got ripped off so tomorrow, I'm taking her to MAC and treating her to a "real" MAC eyeliner.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 25, 2011)

You're an awesome mom!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 25, 2011)

I try


----------



## luxuria (Mar 26, 2011)

A woman here in Las Vegas was recently busted for selling fake MAC. It's at least a misdemeanor, if not a felony.

I sell makeup and have unfortunately ended up purchasing some fake MAC. There's nothing wrong with it. I use some of it myself. But I can't legally sell it and I ended up stuck. I now only buy MAC for a few very select sources.

Some of what's on ebay is authentic MAC. It is possible to purchase overstock, shelf pull, and discontinued MAC that is authentic. But there's much piracy with this particular brand. :-(


----------



## bowbandit (Mar 26, 2011)

I recently bought a dazzleglass supposedly from the LE Alice + Olivia line in "If It's Pink".

I had a feeling it was fake, but it was $4 and I wanted to compare it. Honestly, I can't tell a difference

in appearance whatsoever. It is not as sticky, but everything else is the same.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 27, 2011)

When it comes to counterfeits you really don't know what you're buying. Some counterfeits are good knock offs but some can be down right dangerous if the people who made it used ingredients that are subpar such lead. Basically, buy at your own risk.


----------



## AndreaRenee (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't really see the point in knowingly buying fake Mac, if you don't want to spend a lot of money why not buy good drugstore products?

At least then you know what you're getting and you're not putting possible unhygienic/unsafe products on your skin, or supporting someone who's scamming others.

If I bought a product that ended up being fake, I would take it as a loss and throw it out.


----------



## Dinitchka (May 27, 2011)

Hi ladies.

I would just like to say ...

Buying counterfeit anything (clothes, purses, cosmetics) is taking away from the actual company who produces it. I'd be hella pissed to make a product and have someone make an "exact" copy and sell it cheaper and who knows what they have made it with. Why make the company and employees suffer?

If you like the colour or don't want to spend the $. Find a dupe.

IF you are in doubt, make Google your best friend. For instance, you see a palette or eyeshadow or lipglass. Google the name or the collection*

I think we all know MAC doesn't make 120 eyeshadow with sponge tip applicators. Yet, I see quite a few on EBAY.

* I was on a website the other evening. I was looking at clothing and noticed they had cosmetics. I had to look. Low and behold they had hella MAC. I was interested in some of the blushes and pigments. They had Liberty of London eyeshadows with only the "color" name ... blue, yellow, pink. The packaging looked right. They also had blushes from another collection, the names were correct but the product itself was wrong.

Sorry if this is ranting but I get highly irritated when folks KNOWINGLY buy fake MAC. If it's too good of a deal, then it probably is gonna bite you.

- Dini

P.S. ... Speaking of fakes. Did anyone watch the PBS special last year about Canadian and Indian "fake" medications? It was hella skeeerrrryyyy. Some of the meds tested had AWFUL ingredients.


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 5, 2011)

If some brands weren't so horrendously priced....

Some companies that actually do make exact replicas are willing to sell them cheaper.. I'll go with the company that isn't getting 99% profit!

I don't like buying 'fake' but I'll happily buy a dupe any day. Screw big companies and their fat pockets.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dinitchka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jasmin Silva (Jun 5, 2011)

In regards to real and or fake mac products I notices that "makeupofdesire" said that her mother is allergic to red and pink pigments, most of the red and pink pigments are not deemed eye safe. They are meant to use on the body not face. Even if you have worn it once I would be very careful because the chemicals used are not safe. Stay safe!


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 5, 2011)

That's really good to know. Is it mentioned on the pigments at all?
 



> Originally Posted by *Jasmin Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In regards to real and or fake mac products I notices that "makeupofdesire" said that her mother is allergic to red and pink pigments, most of the red and pink pigments are not deemed eye safe. They are meant to use on the body not face. Even if you have worn it once I would be very careful because the chemicals used are not safe. Stay safe!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 5, 2011)

It's usually the neon pinks and pure red shades.  And yes they will say if they are safe for eyes or not.  These unsafe colors are loose pigments usually and are sold from places like TKB.  They are used for soaps or are safe for face and lips but not eyes..

That person's mom may be allergic to Carmine which is in most red/pink colors.  It's pretty common to be sensitive to that.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really good to know. Is it mentioned on the pigments at all?


Most fakes will either not list the ingredients or list bogus ingredients. That's why it's buy at your own risk.

http://www.fda.gov/ForIndustry/ColorAdditives/ColorAdditiveInventories/UCM106626

Color Additives Permitted for Use in Cosmetics: Table

(21 CFR Part 73 Subpart Câ€”Cosmetics)

Color Additive Eye Area Generally(Includes

Lipsticks)

External Use Specific Limitationsand Comments

21 CFRSection

Aluminum powder Yes No Yes   73.2645 Annatto Yes Yes Yes   73.2030 Bismuth citrate No No Subject to limitations Hair on the scalp 73.2110 Bismuth oxychloride Yes Yes Yes   73.2162 Bronze powder Yes Yes Yes   73.2646 Caramel Yes Yes Yes   73.2085 Carmine Yes Yes Yes   73.2087 Î²-Carotene Yes Yes Yes   73.2095 Chromium hydroxide green Yes No Yes   73.2326 Chromium oxide greens Yes No Yes   73.2327 Copper powder Yes Yes Yes   73.2647 Dihydroxyacetone No No Subject to limitations For use in tanning preparations 73.2150 Disodium EDTA-copper No No Subject to limitations Shampoos 73.2120 Ferric ammonium ferrocyanide Yes No Yes   73.2298 Ferric ferrocyanide Yes No Yes   73.2299 Guaiazulene No No Yes   73.2180 Guanine Yes Yes Yes   73.2329 Henna No No Subject to limitations Hair on the scalp 73.2190 Iron oxides Yes Yes Yes   73.2250 Lead acetate No No Subject to limitations Hair on the scalp; â‰¤0.6% lead 73.2396 Luminescent zinc sulfide No No Subject to limitations Externally applied facial makeup and nail polish; &lt;10%; for infrequent use (e.g., Halloween) 73.2995 Manganese violet Yes Yes Yes   73.2775 Mica Yes Yes Yes   73.2496 Potassium sodium copper chlorophyllin (chlorophyllin-copper complex) No No Subject to limitations Dentifrices; â‰¤0.1% 73.2125 Pyrophyllite No No Yes   73.2400 Silver No No Subject to limitations Fingernail polish; â‰¤1% 73.2500 Titanium dioxide Yes Yes Yes   73.2575 Ultramarines Yes No Yes   73.2725 Zinc oxide Yes Yes Yes   73.2991 
Includes Straight Colors and Lakes

(21 CFR Part 74 Subpart Câ€”Cosmetics, and 21 CFR Part 82 Subpart C--Drugs and Cosmetics and Subpart D--Externally Applied Drugs and Cosmetics)

Color Additive Eye Area** Generally(Includes

Lipsticks)

External Use Specific Limitationsand Comments

21 CFRSection

D&amp;C Black No. 2 Subject to Limitations Subject to Limitations Subject to Limitations Eyeliner, brush-on-brow, eye shadow, mascara, lipstick, blushers &amp; rouge, makeup &amp; foundation, nail enamel 74.2052 D&amp;C Black No. 3 Subject to Limitations No Subject to Limitations Eyeliner, eye shadow, mascara, face powder 74.2053 FD&amp;C Blue No. 1 Yes, also Al lake Yes Yes   74.2101 D&amp;C Blue No. 4 No No Yes   74.2104 D&amp;C Brown No. 1 No No Yes   74.2151 FD&amp;C Green No. 3 No Yes Yes   74.2203 D&amp;C Green No. 5 Yes Yes Yes   74.2205 D&amp;C Green No. 6 No No Yes   74.2206 D&amp;C Green No. 8 No No Subject to Limitations â‰¤0.01% 74.2208 D&amp;C Orange No. 4 No No Yes   74.2254 D&amp;C Orange No. 5 No Subject to Limitations Yes Mouthwashes, dentifrices; â‰¤5% for lipsticks 74.2255 D&amp;C Orange No. 10 No No Yes   74.2260 D&amp;C Orange No. 11 No No Yes   74.2261 FD&amp;C Red No. 4 No No Yes   74.2304 D&amp;C Red No. 6 No Yes Yes   74.2306 D&amp;C Red No. 7 No Yes Yes   74.2307 D&amp;C Red No. 17 No No Yes   74.2317 D&amp;C Red No. 21 No Yes Yes   74.2321 D&amp;C Red No. 22 No Yes Yes   74.2322 D&amp;C Red No. 27 No Yes Yes   74.2327 D&amp;C Red No. 28 No Yes Yes   74.2328 D&amp;C Red No. 30 No Yes Yes   74.2330 D&amp;C Red No. 31 No No Yes   74.2331 D&amp;C Red No. 33 No Subject to Limitations Yes Lipstick products â‰¤3%; mouthwash, dentrifices 74.2333 D&amp;C Red No. 34 No No Yes   74.2334 D&amp;C Red No. 36 No Subject to Limitations Yes Lipstick products â‰¤3% 74.2336 FD&amp;C Red No. 40 Yes, also Al lake Yes Yes   74.2340 D&amp;C Violet No. 2 No No Yes   74.2602 Ext. D&amp;C Violet No. 2 No No Yes   74.2602a FD&amp;C Yellow No. 5 Yes, also Al lake Yes Yes   74.2705 FD&amp;C Yellow No. 6 No Yes Yes   74.2706 D&amp;C Yellow No. 7 No No Yes   74.2707 Ext. D&amp;C Yellow No. 7 No No Yes   74.2707a D&amp;C Yellow No. 8 No No Yes   74.2708 D&amp;C Yellow No. 10 No Yes Yes   74.2710 D&amp;C Yellow No. 11 No No Yes   74.2711 
*Includes straight colors and lakes 

**Excludes lakes except where noted. Only aluminum lakes on alumina are permitted for designated lakes.


----------



## Jasmin Silva (Jun 5, 2011)

Some brands include a paper insert stating what colors are eye safe. Makeup forever products say on the bottom which colors are eye or lip safe. Sometimes there is a picture of an eye or lips with an x or slash across it. You should be able to check on the product's website as well. Many pigments that are red pink and orange are not safe for the eyes or lips, I've also seen a few blue products that are not lip safe but ok for the eyes. I dont get the difference between the lip and eye but that that's according to the company and their policies which are probably more geared towards covering their tracks than anything else. Technically all the MAC glitters are not eye safe if you look at the box it will say on most. I one used a glitter on the inner corners of my eye and my eyes were really itchy and red (not so cute) that's when I looked it up. I do still use glitter just a small amount on the upper part of the lid with a fluffy brush, eyes closed, then I brush off excesses while keeping my eyes closed. This just gives a little more shine and dimension while still keeping my eyes safe. If I really want some sparkly eyes now I just use rhinestones with clear eyelash glue. Sparkle on everyone!


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

That's so helpful everyone! Thanks for the info on the red/pink issue. I have a pigment in Magenta Madness from MAC, do you think it's safe for the eye?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

MAC would say if it was safe or not.  However it might contain Carmine !


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

It's usually the smaller shady companies or resellers who will not label stuff as safe or not


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

It said nothing about it, but I will definitely check to make sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

Carmine is safe, it's just creepy haha


----------



## BTLartistry (Jul 1, 2011)

The "fake" is not similat at all.  Ive seen them, they dont have the chunks of glitter or the color payoff like the real thing.


----------



## shaunaxo (Jul 18, 2011)

I love fake mac, because its the same quality. I got the Well Dressed blush as my first one from ebay, thinking it was real. I knew it wasnt as i had known there was fake mac and compared it to other blushes of mine, obviously fake. But the quality is better on some, some worse. For instance, the fake hello kitty collection is not good quality, except for a palette or two. Regular mac in the permanent collection is basically the exact same product. Even glitter pigments are sometimes good. Save your money and go for fake mac, its seriously the same stuff.

[spam link removed - PLEASE DO NOT SPAM OUR FORUMS]


----------



## hvnlyflwr (Dec 1, 2012)

I purchased 2 fakes which I didn't know because it was my first time buying Mac, foundation went on nicely no reaction for a week already










this pic is the original with out effects I'm wearing the Mac lady GaGa foundation, pro long wear Concealer (the real one), with Ben nye I have been using the fake Mac lady GaGa for a week no reactions, should I continue buying it, its $15, for the compact $10 they sale this at the biggest flea market here in GA


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2012)

You take the risk but the fact is when it's a counterfeit product you're supporting an illegal (it's a Felony in the US to sell counterfeit products). You don't know what's in it. I believe it was Inside Edition who did a story on counterfeit products which found that many counterfeit products contained lead, fecal matter along with bacteria. Buy and use at your own risk. Personally, I wouldn't buy it because there are legitimate products on the market that you can buy for the same amount of money. Why pay that much for a fake when you can buy a legitimate non-MAC product for the same or less?


----------



## KimberlyP (Dec 1, 2012)

> Usually in terms of buying off ebay or such, fake MAC means that it's not really MAC in container nor product. You buy it believing that you'll get MAC, and you receive a fake instead.Â  Because you don't even know who made it, you won't know if it's safe, clean, or good quality.Â  (Think trick-or-treating and getting a Snickers bar vs getting some homemade chocolate covered sweet from a stranger...you really have no idea if it'll taste any good or if it's even safe to eat.)


 But isn't it true that if you order any makeup off Ebay or other places on the Internet other than the actual manufacturer, you don't know if it is safe or clean anyway? That's a risk of purchasing online. And, ethically, purchasing fake anything deprives the original company of profits. It would be like someone stealing your idea and making money off of it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2012)

That's true. You do take the risk but EBay is known for people selling counterfeit products which is why if you type in mac cosmetics the vast majority of products are fake. Personally I think it's TOO much of a risk to take because you don't know what's IN counterfeit products.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm pretty judgy about people who knowingly purchase counterfeit makeup because I feel like you have complete disregard for your health or unknowing to what you're putting on your face. I'd rather get one real lip glass for $15 than 5 fake ones for the same price. Or, I'd even rather purchase 4 drugstore items. Those are FDA-approved and safe to put on your face. You can request a list of ingredients (if not included) &amp; get them. If you buy off some random vendor, you may never have your questions answered and could be putting God-knows-what on your face. That's not a risk I'd be willing to take. Even if I didn't have a bad reaction, I would discontinue use and never purchase from that person again. I wouldn't willingly want to participate in that illegal (and dangerous) activity.... Who knows how that stuff was made.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have purchased both authentic and fake MAC products from Ebay.  I have to honestly say that there really isn't a difference! Still very pigmented and applies and blends nicely. What's wrong with that? NOTHING! You get to save your money for more products!! The thing that you have to worry about with fake MAC is making sure that the sender is trustworthy enough to actually send your order! You don't need to worry about the quality of the product, it really can pass for real, in my experience. I've saved lots of money and I have lots of products. (most are authentic tho).


 I agree with your theory but I wonder about the ingredients that is why I never buy the fake MAC stuff


----------



## 19ten20 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AndreaRenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really see the point in knowingly buying fake Mac, if you don't want to spend a lot of money why not buy good drugstore products?
> 
> ...


I completely agree. Its all just people wanting to say "I own Mac". But they really just own fake MAC. Its like buying a fake designer handbag. Its fake, not real so there is nothing special about it. I would rather buy a quality product with a corporation standing behind it then a counterfeit product or one that has something wrong with it.

Also I think a lot of people are not realizing how cheap pigments are to purchase wholesale. They might not have the MAC name on them, but its most likely what people are getting in their fake MAC purchases (except with a markup so the seller can make a profit).


----------



## ScarletNight (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll never understand the point of buying fake mac if you know you're buying fake mac. If you're sincerely looking for cheaper makeup, then go to a place like Inglot where at least you don't have to worry about what random fake manufacturer in whatevercountry is putting into the product you're buying. Besides, MAC has been building up a bad reputation as of late for repromoting the same things multiple times a year and bumping up the prices. Why in heavens would you want fake MAC knowing this?

Either buy real stuff or buy from another brand. It's that simple. Besides, no matter how good your fake is, anyone who likes mac will be able to tell you that you own a fake. So it's fooling no one.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ScarletNight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll never understand the point of buying fake mac if you know you're buying fake mac. If you're sincerely looking for cheaper makeup, then go to a place like Inglot where at least you don't have to worry about what random fake manufacturer in whatevercountry is putting into the product you're buying. Besides, MAC has been building up a bad reputation as of late for repromoting the same things multiple times a year and bumping up the prices. Why in heavens would you want fake MAC knowing this?
> 
> Either buy real stuff or buy from another brand. It's that simple. Besides, no matter how good your fake is, anyone who likes mac will be able to tell you that you own a fake. So it's fooling no one.





> Originally Posted by *19ten20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely agree. Its all just people wanting to say "I own Mac". But they really just own fake MAC. Its like buying a fake designer handbag. Its fake, not real so there is nothing special about it. I would rather buy a quality product with a corporation standing behind it then a counterfeit product or one that has something wrong with it.
> ...


 


I SO TOTALLY AGREEEEE.


----------



## hvnlyflwr (Dec 13, 2012)

[/img][/img]









ordered at maccosmetics.com is this real?? Barcode is a sticker so is the letter the number of color


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hvnlyflwr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you ordered it from www.maccosmetics.com then it's real since that's Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C's website.


----------



## hvnlyflwr (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank u so much, I just didn't want to make the same mistake.


----------



## hvnlyflwr (Dec 14, 2012)

ok so the color i got nw18 turned out to be lighter then my face, its hard to really tell without it being up close and personal. im a tan color and in the summer im a little darker, what color should i go for in the mineralized foundation??


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 14, 2012)

Why don't you go to a MAC counter and get matched?


----------



## hvnlyflwr (Dec 14, 2012)

well i would if there was one, but its an hour from me :/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 14, 2012)

How much lighter is the foundation than your skin? Maybe you can do a return and try going up a few shades? At some point, you should look into getting matched in person, makes it much easier for you to shop.


----------



## princessoflove (Feb 9, 2013)

hya can u please send me some links to where i can buy fake mac makeup as ive had some off a friend and i find them fab and alot cheaper!!!! cheers xx


----------



## marieb (Mar 10, 2013)

My cousin referred me to a lady selling MAC at cheap prices, I figured she was a makeup artist or something I didn't know there an underground market selling knock offs! I decided to buy some anyways, I bought 3 brushes, mineralized powder, lipgloss and three lipsticks also a pigment, the quality of the powder was very chalky, the mineralized bronzer was decent, the lipsticks were great but not pigmented like the real stuff, for 8 a lipstick they were a good buy, all in all I'd say buy the real Mac the quality is worth the extra money!


----------



## misschelle025 (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.macmakeupgod.com/ This site is fake right?  I mean obviously those prices are too good to be true and some of the packaging/products don't look right.

I never realized that "fake" brand name makeup was made until reading this thread.  Where have I been haha.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2013)

Yup. Hong Kong fakes.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 15, 2013)

The best way to get MAC is buy from MAC. If a company is low-down enough to conterfeit a product they will also conterfeit the ingredient list. You have no idea what is going onto your eyes, lips or skin. Get over the "status brand" idea. Nobody can look at your face and know which brand you used. Touching up in public is tacky, so there is no reason to be flashing the products in public. Either save to get the real MAC (a brand that is highly overrated IMHO) or use a drugstore dupe. Safety first!


----------



## Sugababe28 (Mar 15, 2013)

If you buy a fake knowing its a fake, then you might as well be better off buying something 'main stream'. At least you know theyre regulated rather than something that could have been made with god-knows-what.  If you want real MAC because you want something that is 'quality' then the only place to get that is from..... drum roll.... MAC!


----------



## crnasilvac (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello girls, I need some help!! In  2010 I bought an original Myth (in USA). After I used it, I saved the packaging just to compare in case I would order it on line in the future.. Now I bought a new one from ebay, but I am not sure is it authentic....Some thing are little bit differet, so If someone could help me:   1. Left one is original (old one, from 2010.), and the right one is from ebay: http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/crnasilvac/Mac1_zps2cb45bd1.jpg   2. Original has a sharper edge, while the one from ebay is more rounded (when you look the ending of the metal). Although original is empty, it is still little bit heavier then the ebay one. http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/crnasilvac/Mac2_zpsc4b4635c.jpg   3. Original has a wider edge, while the one from ebay has thinner and rounder edge. http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/crnasilvac/Mac3_zps4f946fe3.jpg   4. Font is little bit bigger from the ebay one.. http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/crnasilvac/Mac4_zps3799a51e.jpg   5. The cap from the original has 2 slots, while the one from ebay has only 1 slot. Original has one more slot deep inside, while the ebay one does not. http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/crnasilvac/Mac5_zpsce24f3e8.jpg   6. The box has a sticker..My previous box had name and bar code ingraved. http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/crnasilvac/Mac6_zpsd7e84787.jpg http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/crnasilvac/Mac7_zpsc02b509d.jpg   7. Swatches - original is lighter (I cannot say is it because it is old or the new one is fake?) http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/crnasilvac/Mac8_zps20ad41de.jpg   I have to say that the ebay one has a tipical Mac vanilla smell...Not stinky chemical/acrylical smell...And both caps can fit both lipsticks without a problem.   Please give me your advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurenproartist (Apr 23, 2013)

Most of my makeup currently is authentic MAC but I did purchase some of the fake pigments just to test them out. They definately aren't the same as the original, but what can you expect? They are super cheap and not authentic. They weren't the worst product I've ever worked with, but no where near authentic MAC. Splurge and get the real stuff!


----------



## eppy99 (Apr 23, 2013)

Even if you don't have an allergic reaction, you still should not use fake makeup.  The long term affects could be more harmful than any allergies.  If it's fake , probably has parebens and BHA.. who knows.  These things cause cancer.


----------



## SummerStorm (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone have any sites where the lipsticks where the same or close to the authentic mac colors ? I would love to buy some .


----------



## kaynichole (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone bought MAC products from Overstock.com ? I bought 2 eyeshadows from there a few months back at about $8 a piece and now I'm worried they might be fakes from reading this thread. I would want to throw them out if so. The packaging looks exactly the same and the colors look right.


----------



## Beauty xoxo (Sep 23, 2013)

I really wouldn't recommend these fake MAC products. You don't know what could be in them, and it could be really harmful for your skin. If you want to buy MAC products, I would say it's really worth it to save up your dollars and go for the real deal. The quality will be so much better and I promise they're worth it. you'll love the real thing so much more! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Beauty xoxo (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm sorry to say this, but I think they are fakes. 




 Mac doesn't sell to third party companies such as overstock.com, the only place you can be sure you are buying real Mac is from Mac itself! Sorry honey, I hope you can return these. I wouldn't recommend using these possibly fake mac products because you don't know what could be in them! Good luck hon!


----------



## english (Sep 26, 2013)

someone correct me if i'm wrong, but i've found a good alternative for cheap mac products without having to sacrifice quality and safety by turning to fakes is checking out makeup outlet stores. there's a cosmetics company outlet near where i live, and they sell authentic mac products for almost half price. i'm sure there may be some small defects, but i have yet to find anything.

and yes, the products they sell *are* real. i got scared when i first found out there were such things as fake mac products and scoured the internet for examples of fakes vs reals and to my relief these are real. 

has anyone else tried makeup outlet stores for deals on prestige brands? how did it work out for you?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 30, 2013)

They don't sell products like that I think they are fakes you can only buy mac makeup from a real mac store they do not sell to discount stores


----------



## viper4901 (Sep 30, 2013)

I live in the south we have a department store called Belk they sell real mac products .



> Has anyone bought MAC products from Overstock.com ? I bought 2 eyeshadows from there a few months back at about $8 a piece and now I'm worried they might be fakes from reading this thread. I would want to throw them out if so. The packaging looks exactly the same and the colors look right.Â


----------



## bowskt (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *english* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  someone correct me if i'm wrong, but i've found a good alternative for cheap mac products without having to sacrifice quality and safety by turning to fakes is checking out makeup outlet stores. there's a cosmetics company outlet near where i live, and they sell authentic mac products for almost half price. i'm sure there may be some small defects, but i have yet to find anything.

and yes, the products they sell *are* real. i got scared when i first found out there were such things as fake mac products and scoured the internet for examples of fakes vs reals and to my relief these are real. 

has anyone else tried makeup outlet stores for deals on prestige brands? how did it work out for you?

The Cosmetics Company outlet store is a great place to take advantage of! I believe that they tend sell any discontinued sets/colours/etc or any overstock (like TJ Maxx/Winners/etc) from companies like MAC, Bobbi Brown, Smashbox, Estee Lauder and Clinique, which are all owned by Estee Lauder, the parent company. If you are looking for limited edition sets from a season or two a ago, definitely check this place out. All these products are real because it is owned Estee Lauder.


----------



## petrovagilbert (Feb 24, 2014)

*Hello there *



,

*I have a quite different view, regarding on what is being discussed here. But first let me ask these 2 questions.*

*1. Do you call those MAC products fake because those were not manufactured in the United States **and Canada?*

*2. **Should it be called fake? just because it **was not manufactured in the countries mentioned above?*

*The labor cost  in  Asia is much cheaper compared to the U.S. and Canada. Therefore there is a huge possibility, that the MAC products* *and other expensive products like Urban Decay which are being sold online and beauty bargain stalls aren't really fake, but rather factory over runs. Meaning it didn't meet the quality standard of the **high class malls. That's why it is being sold online and beauty bargain stalls.*

*There is also the huge possibility, that there are MAC products and other expensive products which are only available outside the U.S. and Canada. Let us dig in deeper regarding this matter* *by asking the sellers where they got and how they **got their products.*

*I do not deny that there are counterfeit **makeup but, it is also possible that not all **that we deemed fake are **fake indeed.*


----------



## geeko (Mar 19, 2014)

If u have doubts, just contact the global communcations from MAC, I for sure know that they NEVER SELL product samples NOR defects . FOR SURE. 

Play safe, get the real thing from the counter or the actual site itself instead of from 3rd party sellers. Too many fakes. 

And sorry, there are too many counterfeits in ASIA esp from HK and CHINA, and there is no such thing as  factory overruns or defects in MAC cosmetics as far as i know. I know of someone from another beauty forum who had contacted MAC global comms regarding this issue and MAC  replied that they never do factory overruns.

And I m sorry to say your tone sounds condescending. 

In cases such as cosmetics, it's better to play safe than be sorry.


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 19, 2014)

but the fakes are not allways safe, you have no idea whats in them


----------

